# Kesha: „Ich bin ein Perversling“



## Mandalorianer (16 Dez. 2010)

*Total crazy - Kesha: „Ich bin ein Perversling“​*

Dass Kesha (23) nicht ganz normal ist, wissen wir schon lange. Spätestens nach ihrem Sex-Foto-Skandal. Auf Perez Hiltons (32) Erwachsenen-Seite Unrated Perez sind Bilder von der Sängerin, wie sie einem Mann mit Bart in die Unterlippe beißt. Auf einem anderen Bild zeigt sie sich beim Oral-Sex. Ob diese krassen Bilder aber wirklich die Tik Tok-Sängerin zeigen, ist noch nicht klar. Bisher hat sich Kesha zu den Bildern nämlich noch nicht geäußert.

Vor kurzem gab sie nun die Trennung von ihrem Schlagzeuger Alex Carapetis bekannt. Der Grund dafür: Er führte sich auf, wie eine Frau. Allerdings hat Kesha bereits einen Plan, wie sie sich einen neuen Mann angelt und dieser ist mindestens genauso crazy, wie die Sängerin selbst: „Ich mache gewöhnlich irgendwas Lächerliches, wie ihm einen Whiskey rüber zu schicken und versohle ihm dann den Hintern. So was in der Art. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass ich aggressiv bin, aber ich bin ein Perversling.“

Wenn sie nicht gerade dabei ist, die Jungs beim Flirten zu verhauen, fährt sie am liebsten mit ihrem goldenen Trans Am durch die Gegend: „Meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung auf der ganzen Welt ist, umher zu fahren und den Jungs von Led Zeppelin oder Black Sabbath vernichtende Buhrufe entgegen zu schmettern. Es bringt nichts, aber es macht Spaß.“ 


*So tough und pervers sich Kesha auch darstellen mag, 
mit solchen Geschichten zeigt sie uns, 
dass in ihr doch noch manchmal ein 
kleines Kind steckt. 
Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (16 Dez. 2010)

ich find sie nicht pervers, sondern cool


----------



## DonEnrico (16 Dez. 2010)

Verrückt die Kleine aber toll! Danke schön!


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2010)

Pervers ist geil


----------



## krawutz (17 Dez. 2010)

Auf diesem geistigen Niveau stand Paris Hilton vor etwa 10 Jahren auch. Und auch bei der gings nicht weiter.


----------

